# Smith & Wesson .45



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Has anyone ever seen a Smith & Wesson No. 3 in .45 Caliber that was not a Scholfield? I have heard some were made but have never seen any.

(It is my understanding that S&W designated the Scholfiedl as the No.3 and did not differentiate it in any literature.)

Bob Wright


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*New model #3 .45?*

Both S&W and Colt would special chamber revolvers for the British Military Officer so there are probably some .455 chambeed revolvers in the empire somewhere but I have never seen them. The .45 S&W was also listed for the new model #3 without the modification that S&W had to pay royality to Col, Scofield for. I have not seen that many new model #3s in real life that I could handle. I have seen more of the 38/44 target and 32/44 target than the much more common 44 Russian.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The Colt Single Action and the New Service were both regularly chambered for .455 Webley (.455 Eley), my New Service was on old Canadian Mounties service revolver originall in .455 Eley. This later rechambered for .45 Colt.

Just the opposite of your experience I've seen far more .44 Smiths, both .44 S&W and .44 Russian than I have in .32-44 or .38-44 caliber. In fact, I can never recall seeing the .32.

Smith & Wesson recently claimed in an article that the No. 3 in .44 caliber was the most widely produced .44 caliber revolver when counting both centerfire and rimfire versions and those manufactured in other countries.

Bob Wright


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*New Model #3*

:-D The difference is probably the difference where we live. S&W made far more .44 than the 2 target calibers. but I think that they found a much stronger market in the Southwest for the large calibers. and the target pistols in small calibers sold better in the north east. I remember that the local shop had a .44 Special pre 21 for almost a year in 1963 before anyone bought it. I wanted it in the worst way but could not afford it. :-D


----------

